# Does any of this chuff stuff apply to other locos?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to appear too stupid (that's why I don't have an avatar--so I don't _appear _stupid), but can any of this sophisticated chuff stuff be applied to say, the Connie and Annie? My two Annies have older Phoenix sound systems, which are triggered by two simple contacts on the driver axle. I don't know what my two Connies have, as I have yet to examine them. Anyway, from what I'm reading in various chuff posts, the K's system, used in conjuction with say, the Phoenix sound system sounds like (and I quote), "The real McCoy." So can I make my older locos sound that way. BTW, Curmudgeon is probably grumbling aloud, cause he hates computer-generated noise.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Fortunately this is the only one other than the $15K locos and maybe some from The Genius. 
And, you're in luck! 
It may be the last! 

The "fix" is not hard, did the third one today and starting on the fourth.


----------



## Mike Ballou (Jan 3, 2008)

The Connie has chuff contacts built into the the rear axle. Just connect the leads from those contacts to the chuff trigger on the sound system. I have two of them and that is all you need to do.

"Trainman"


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been puzzled by "the Real McCoy" stuff. 
My understanding is that as of right now it still isn't right. 
I suppose at 40% of full speed "the Real McCoy" drops chuffs, and over 80% is just gets quiet.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Using the system provided with the loco tends to make the chuffs to close together if you attain any high speed.  Very unrealistik.  I'd suggest to use your own mag and reed switch set up.  Later RJD


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Works perfectly.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep if running slow.  Later RJD


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

No. 
Done 4 so far. 
With a 3/4" (.700" actually) outer axle, we don't get any missed chuffs. 
Have you actually tried it? 

Ask Steve Stockham. 
He has one in service.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 02/10/2008 5:17 PM
Using the system provided with the loco tends to make the chuffs to close together if you attain any high speed.  Very unrealistik.  I'd suggest to use your own mag and reed switch set up.  Later RJD


RJD.
What voltage were you running at your "high speed"?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

My K-27 is the one that Dave showed in the picture (or is exactly like it!) and it runs perfectly! The chuff works _exactly_ as it's supposed to! It starts with almost NO power (none of that getting it up to 5v before anything happens) and runs right on up the scale. It IS possible to make a Sierra go so fast that the chuff blurs and eventually stops but you are blasting the engine _WAY_ past prototypical speeds (usually with a Big hauler or some othe rhigh geared engine!) My K, using the RCS controller, works perfectly up to faster than I would ever take it with NO missed chuffs! I must admit I haven't tried to "MAX" it out either! Bottom line: the chuff works properly the way Dave has it set up./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

That pretty much kinda answers my question. Thanks Dave et all.


----------

